# Thompson Center Venture 300 Win Mag.



## hpi75 (Feb 18, 2015)

This Thompson Center has only been shot about twenty five to thirty times. I have no use for the gun so i cleaned it up and put it away. Is a sub MOA rifle out of the box and is topped with a Vortex Viper 6.5-20X44. Asking 950 for gun and scope will negotiate price. Will negotiate price for either scope or gun. text 435-632-9882 before calling.


----------

